# Seized caliper or not



## tylerlb (Jun 13, 2004)

I installed new pads and rotors on Saturday as well as serviced the carrier slide pins and boots. This was done on a 2.0l. 

Now, my calipers reset just fine but it seems the pads are self bedding as in the face is made slightly angled so the pad makes contact on the outer inch and a half and slowly makes its way down the face of the rotor. 

When i come to a stop the car does not freely roll. I then decided to reset my caliper again and see if maybe it was seized. Not the case as it reset as easily as the other side.

The slide pins move well so they are not keeping the caliper from retracting.

it was a tight fit for the outer pad to sit in the carrier, would that potentially cause the pad to stick. I figure its not enough pressure for it to hold the car but is it possible?

So is the caliper garbage? Not too sure on the signs of a seized caliper aside from it not retracting. Should I look elsewhere for issues?


----------



## Elwood (Aug 10, 2001)

tylerlb said:


> it was a tight fit for the outer pad to sit in the carrier, would that potentially cause the pad to stick. I figure its not enough pressure for it to hold the car but is it possible?
> 
> So is the caliper garbage? Not too sure on the signs of a seized caliper aside from it not retracting. Should I look elsewhere for issues?


Why do you suspect the caliper? The pad didn't fit. I would say the pad is questionable. Can you pull the sticking pad out and file/grind the portion thats binding?


----------



## tylerlb (Jun 13, 2004)

Ya i'm going to start with that when i get home.

I suspect it cause I want to think of all the reasons it might not retract. 

I figure it has to be something to do with:

1. the pad fitment being tight
2. the rubber brake hose
3. the caliper
4. the chamber of the master cylinder related to the front left caliper.

I'm seriously hoping for #1


----------



## tylerlb (Jun 13, 2004)

In the event this actually helps someone, I figured I would post up the issue that caused this.

Turns out the backing plate was slightly the wrong size. The pads are shaped with long diagonal sides that set how far in the carrier the pad sits. Mine were at slightly too shalow an angle. I took the new pad backing plate and matched it to the old pad backing plate. Any discrepancies were ground off with a grinder. 

This caused the pads to sit just a few millimetres out but put lots of pressure on the retaining springs. So much so that when the caliper was installed, the pads would pinch in towards the rotor and grab. Thus stopping the car from moving. Not a lot but enough to be noticeable.

Hopefully this helps anyone who ends up with the same problem.


----------



## Elwood (Aug 10, 2001)

What brand pads?


----------



## tylerlb (Jun 13, 2004)

Prime choice.

Nothing anyone with a conscience would buy :laugh:

I have a friend that used them before and i drove the car. The breaks were great and couldnt beat the price. He's had them on for a while and the rotors havent warped and the brake dust isnt bad either. For a daily, they seemed pretty good.

They still seem pretty good. After I fixed it they ride great and stop well too. Just needed a little customization 

see here http://www.primechoiceautoparts.com...m-semi-metallic-mmy-volkswagen-golf-1998.aspx


----------



## Elwood (Aug 10, 2001)

In some cases - not all - you get what you pay for. I think this might be one of those cases.


----------

